# Saleos #1 By Akm Overview



## Bps7us1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey everyone 
Greetings from the heart of Sandy the superstorm. I'm in WV USA and this is my first post. I just recieved today from across the big pond my Saleos by AKM slingshots. I met Andy on YouTube where we both share an interest in knives. I love his knives and maybe one day ill own one, but I was very intrigued with his cattys, or as we call em , slingshots. I'd never seen a custom slingshot before his. I was blown away with first the looks, and then the function. This catty is a true piece of functional art. I like the idea of being able to hunt small game if the need should ever arise. In the mean time my plan is to have fun with my son shooting targets. It will be treasured. Big thanks to Andy!!!
Well when I unboxed this catty I was blown away even more than seeing it on video. It's sculpted beautifully in Indian ebony wood. The grain is amazing and finishing is top shelf. It's smooth and shiny with no flaws. Zero. The finger grooves and palm swell? Happen to fit my hand like a glove. My only experience with cattys is the china variation sold here in the US. Andy was nice enough to lead me to some videos showing my new catty in action. Ill be practicing my form and come back with a FULL review later. For now its one of my treasured items and way more than just another piece of kit. I look forward to learning the art of shooting a proper catty. Thanks Andy!!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You beat me to it on that one! I asked about buying it after you'd secured it. His work is nothing short of incredible.
Welcome aboard. Have fun!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous first slingshot - good luck and enjoy! Your first of many, no doubt.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Welcome BP...enjoy the community and your Saleos


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Andy is indeed a great maker. Enjoy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome and a great selection. Andy has shown many slingshots here and they are all first rate, if not downright beautiful. Take care up there while Sandy teters out.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Andy is a Top guy ,i have 4 of his slingshots including a limited edition saleos ,i must say it is on of the best slings i have ever shot with , amazing quality highly recomended .


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!
Congratulations!

I own two Saleos from Andy and they are my favorites.
Andy has is tops in Slingshot design - and his knives are so cool too.
He's also a great, guy to deal with.
First rate guy, making first rate products.


----------

